# I need advice.....



## Jimroe5301 (Dec 5, 2011)

My two year old Bully is getting a "cherry eye". Any suggestions? I just purchased a bottle of Verericyn ophthalmic gel hope this will take care of it. I really am not big on surgery. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It really depends on how severe the case is. How bad is the cherry eye at this point? Once it gets to a pretty severe case, there's really nothing else you can do except surgery.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

my bulldog had cherry eye in 1 eye which we popped back in and its stayed in,then the other eye went but we had surgary on that one with no problems,go to youtube and you will see how to put it back in ,its easy if its a small cherry,karen


----------

